# Cervelo RS 2010 BB cracking



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got some cracking in the paint around the BB on my 2010 RS. Doesn't look like anything serious more like the paint delaminating. Recently I've been getting some noise from the BB area and am wondering whether other R-series owners who have had BB cracks also had noise. It's kind of like a ping and happens under a light load on the pedals. It's silent when I'm coasting or pedaling hard. 

Bottom line is I'm wondering if I should just replace the BB cups or if it's time to take it to the LBS for a warranty evaluation. Aside from the annoying noise the bike rides fine. I was hoping to make it until the weather gets cold before going through the warranty process because I don't want to be off the bike for weeks while weather is nice.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Did you this thread? Specifically look at post #14.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

xls said:


> Did you this thread? Specifically look at post #14.


Thank you. I did a search but didn't find that thread. Much appreciated!


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Same thing happened to mine end of last year. Warranty replacement. The issue I have with Cervelo is that the replacement frame was from their "something isn't right with the finish" pile of frames.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't wait; bring it in and have your shop fill out a report. That way you will have a record of the incident. 

I was riding my Look 586 for about 1-1/2 months with an annoying tick-tick that turned out to be a separation of the front triangle from the rear. All I saw was a faint crack-line in the paint on the NDS chain stay just behind the BB.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

This is a well documented issue with the Cervelo R series. Search the user forum on the Cervelo website, as well. Time to take it to the LBS. It should be warrantied without a dispute given the history.


----------

